# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Метод самолечения. Сам себе целитель.

## Фёдор2

Здравия желаю.


Предлагаю вашему вниманию метод самолечения, которым сам активно пользуюсь. Метод поддерживает живучесть во всяких формах её проявления.


(автор метода- я и на других форумах его публикую тоже я. Если Модераторы посчитают правильным перенести тему- я доверяю их решению)


Метод сильный –по себе сужу, но не хочу захваливать.


Вообразить черный шар примерно 5-7 см диаметра перед собой на расстоянии ..10-30 см от тела. На высоте -примерно между пупком и солнечным сплетением. Чистого чёрного цвета, заполненный таким же внутри. И нужно... отдавать себя этому черному шару - это значит, своё "я", всё своё сознание -и что осознаётся как части сознания, и всё, до чего можно дотянуться в стремлении в глубину себя- всё это..... отдается черному шару- который создал сам практикующий для себя прямо перед собой.. отделяется от себя и отдаётся. - я понимаю, это звучит как какой-то сатанизм, как треш, но.. когда я очень болел, то активно лечился этим. мне было всё равно насколько это треш или бред - главное, я понял из того упоминания авторитетного для меня человека, что концентрироваться на черном цвете можно.


Для Эффекта нужны честные усилия. Да, это страшно- отдавать себя своему шару. Но если преодолеть страх, то будет ощутимый эффект- не хочу захваливать.


За годы практики чёрного шара я не могу сказать, что мои душа или способность любить- повредились, просто потому что это не так. Я не считаю чёрный цвет злом. Точно сформулировать метод в его нынешнем виде мне удалось примерно шесть недель назад.


Отрегулировать место и размер шара по ощущениям- где удобнее, приятнее. Возможно, кому-то будет удобнее размещать шар внутри тела. Не преувеличивайте размеры шара- лучше эффект при оптимальном размере. Силу концентрации на отдаче регулировать по ощущениям. Чем ближе шар к солнечному сплетению- тем сильнее эффект.


При освоении метода у меня иногда была повышенная гордыня- ум не успевает приспособиться к своему росту.


Методы нормализации мировоззрения и психики:


1) "я- иллюзия" - представить всё своё "я"-иллюзией. не существующим на самом деле. "я только кажусь себе существующим". Это страшно- но если преодолеть страх- возникнет вдохновение и новый духовный опыт- развитие сознания. Каких-либо негативных эффектов от метода "я- иллюзия" я у себя не выявил за долгую его практику. Единственное что- есть опасность от очень усердной практики этого метода одновременно с управлением автомобилем или с другими делами, требующими внимательности.


2) способности создаёт не сам практикующий, а его сотрудничество с богом через шар.
Иногда я напоминаю себе, что это оно- чёрный шар- поддерживает моё сознание большим и даёт способности. И моя роль в этом меньше его. Может, и неправильно это, но гордыню ослабляет.


3) на начальных этапах освоения шара мне помогал метод "если есть гордыня- значит что-то ещё не отдано шару".



*Вариант для тяжелого состояния или нагрузки*: объединить простую отдачу себя и отрешение от себя. Поясню смыслы трюков: простая отдача- это как бы изнутри вовне, от себя шару. А отрешение от себя- это чисто внутренний процесс в основе рассудка, идущий в том числе с трюком "я- иллюзия". так же как человек отрешается от своих ощущений, желаний, мыслей.
Этот вариант возможен только при шаре близко к телу или внутри тела находящемся- по себе сужу. Физическая нагрузка на выносливость, бег- очень помогают освоить метод, поскольку даваемая шаром выносливость ..неплохо ощущается на бегу- по себе сужу.


Если слишком усердно практиковать методы с чёрным шаром, находясь в близком и плотном окружении людьми- можно повредить им сознание или здоровье своим биополем или взглядом.


У меня эти методы повышают внимательность –важно при управлении автомобилем и другими ответственными и сложными процессами.


Возможно, кому-то будет приятнее или эффективнее создавать шар или столб белого света вместо чёрного- это нормально, естественно. Но как по мне, белый- гораздо слабее лечит, это нечто другое. Переключаться и работать с одним полярным цветом после другого- не сразу, после перерыва длительностью несколько минут-примерно 7-8- минимум- длительность перерыва определить самостоятельно по ощущениям от мозга и сознания.


Лучше осваивать это на земле или вблизи от уровня земли- почему-то лучше, по ощущениям. да и избыточную энергию в неё легче сбрасывать.


Зная метод- нужно быть внимательным и не поддаваться на провокации психических ударов- не наносить удары силой мысли, не испытывать ненависть. -когда есть Сила и умение отрешаться- агрессия мешает, имхо.


И не пейте фторированную воду. -из под крана, и бутиллированную, где на этикетке в составе есть F или фториды. или надпись "Содержит фториды".

----------


## Фёдор2

Здравствуйте.


Представляю Вашему вниманию важную добавку к методу из первого сообщения этой темы:

создавать  серый цвет, оттенком ближе к тёмносерому. Он слепляется с чёрным,  окружает его, но какая-то часть поверхности чёрного должна быть свободна  от серого. Пространственную близость серого к чёрному, долю свободной  от серого поверхности чёрного, и количество серого -установить  самостоятельно- по ощущениям и по критерию улучшения самочуствия,  выносливости, интеллекта. Важно не количество серого, а форма чёрного в  сером.

Также есть вариант трюка 1): представлять свою глубину-  себя на том уровне- бесконечным, -представить себя самим пространством  космоса.

Я примерно три недели назад открыл эффект серого при его добавке в метод.

----------


## Фёдор2

Здравствуйте. 

Я искал новую форму для чёрного цвета и вот что получилось: (между практиками конусов и тетраэдров нужен перерыв- хотя бы.. полминуты.)

 1)мысленно создать тетраэдр, равносторонний, в котором есть только чёрные рёбра и вершины. Нет граней-плоских поверхностей. Нет центра и высот. 20 см длинна рёбер. Толщина рёбер - 1,5 см примерно. 


Все рёбра тетраэдра -прямые отрезки, и могут быть продолжены-удлинены в обе своих стороны по прямым, которым принадлежат рёбра. 
На каждой вершине тетраэдра удлиннить в своих прямых рёбра, образующие эту вершину, -на длинну рёбер исходного тетраэдра (который с ребром 20 см). И получается, из каждой вершины тетраэдра теперь торчит три прямых отрезка, длинна которых равна длинне рёбер исходного тетраэдра. 


Соединить чёрными отрезками концы удлиннившихся рёбер для каждой вершины- не соединять концы разных пучков- разных троек торчащих из вершин отрезков. Концы соединить только внутри пучков. 
Конструкция готова и работает.


Расположение: перед собой или рядом с собой, на уровне солнечного сплетения или другом уровне.


 Таким образом, получились пять равносторонних тетраэдров с одинаковой длинной рёбер и организованные определённым образом. Внутреннее пространство тетраэдров можно заполнить серым цветом.


Отрегулировать толщину рёбер- так, чтобы комфортно было воображать и при этом не искажать эффект. Можно продолжить рёбра образовавшихся тетраэдров из их вершин- но это уже не для мысли (по себе сужу). Изменить размер конструкции на оптимальный по ощущениям. Рёбра  заполнены чёрным цветом внутри, не трубчатые.


Также неплохо работает эта конструкция, когда т-ры заполнены каким-то цветом, светящимся; цвет рёбер может не совпадать с заполнением в этом случае.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2)мысленно создать тетраэдр, равносторонний. Светящиеся рёбра, белым светом (у вас, возможно, свет может быть не белым) , а внутри заполнен цветом моря с неглубоким дном, не тёмносиним.


Найти в этом тетраэдре точку пересечения высот- прямых, выходящих из вершин и перпендикулярных граням, противоположным тем вершинам- это центр тетраэдра. 


И  несколько таких одинаковых тетраэдров совмещены своими центрами, и вращаются вокруг этого общего их центра полностью хаотично, без всяких направляющих или алгоритмов вращения. Начните с двух тетраэдров, погоняйте сначала два. Скорость вращения тетраэдров увеличивайте не слишком резко. Узнали какой эффект на двух- можно добавить один, и так далее. Если чувствуете, что с каким-то количеством тетраэдров становится трудновато справиться -не добавляйте новый, или даже уберите один. 


Расположение: в личном пространстве перед собой на уровне груди или шеи, или у головы. Размеры.. 30-60 см. 


Это трудно -долго удерживать тетраэдры полностью совмещёнными центрами. Можно разделить их, но не слишком далеко центры друг от друга должны быть. И не пытайтесь долго поддерживать их совмещёнными и быстро вращающимися- лучше время от времени включать их на недолгий период. Неплохой эффект восстановления сил когда они совмещены, но вертятся очень медленно, и размеры их большие. Возможен другой цвет рёбер и наполнения.


 Почему-то на каких-то количествах тетраэдров более комфортно длительно практиковать конструкцию, чем на других пусть и меньших. Лучше 5 или 9 как по мне. Позвольте конструкции сильнее светиться при увеличении скорости вращения.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3)мысленно создать воронку из колец, чёрных и белых, набранных параллельно кольцу-дну воронки. Чередуются чёрные и белые кольца -одно черное, одно белое. Кольца не сцепляются и не пересекаются. Кольца постепенно уменьшаются в диаметре -к вершине воронки. Воронка внутри пустая, дна нет. Есть только стенки из колец и вершины. Плоскость каждого кольца параллельна плоскости дна. 
Белые кольца светятся белым светом; возможно, сильно светятся. Чёрные заполнены внутри чёрным цветом. Не делить кольца на стенки и содержимое.


Все кольца не слишком тонкие в поперечном сечении- которое одинаково у колец, но у вершин сечение может утончаться. Колец много в воронках, от примерно 20 до примерно ..оптимальное число колец установить самостоятельно.


Воронки немаленькие и одинаковые по размеру и форме-пропорции- примерно 30-60 см динна высот воронок, примерно 19-37 см диаметр дна. Пропорция-форма- отношение высоты воронки к диаметру основания -1,6 -какая форма интуитивно просится. Если тянет к другой пропорции-пожалуйста.


Две таких воронки соединены днами -с центром окружности общего дна в точке на высоте солнечного сплетения или чуть ниже. Эта точка по горизонтали- примерно в 4 сантиметрах от позвоночника к переду тела, или ближе к позвоночнику. Установить по ощущениям- где удобнее, приятнее. Воронки направлены вверх и вниз вершинами, симметричны относительно друг друга- высоты воронок лежат на одной прямой. Плоскость общего дна перпендикулярна высотам воронок.


Цвет кольца общего дна на ваш выбор. как по мне- лучше одно кольцо-дно, чем два одинаковых. 


В каждой воронке белые кольца- вращаются в одну сторону, а чёрные- в противоположную. Но -белые в разных воронках- вращаются в противоположных направлениях, если смотреть с одной стороны- воронки напротив друг друга. Также и чёрные кольца. Скорость вращения повышать не слишком резко.


Возможно, кому-то будет эффективнее соединить воронки вершинами, не днами. -лучше так чтобы высоты на одной прямой.
Эффективно помещать две таких конструкции- из двух воронок каждая- на одну прямую своими главными осями, с контактом вершин воронок.

----------


## Фёдор2

Здравствуйте.

Ещё метод:     мысленно создать куб, состоящий только из чёрных рёбер. Вершины куба острые. Рёбра куба щедро окутаны серым цветом, но не полностью. Все рёбра видны сквозь серое. Длина рёбер 10-120 см- выбирается по ощущениям. Расположен вокруг практикующего, одной из граней в фас, или градусов на 20-50 повёрнут вправо или влево, вверх или вниз, или смещён (хотя бы часть материального тела лучше оставить внутри куба) -как удобнее, приятнее. Отдача себя чёрному цвету. Сконцентрироваться на взаимной перпендикулярности рёбер или плоскостей. Толщина рёбер- по ощущениям или интуитивно.                           Можно делать грани куба чёрными плоскостями, при этом серый цвет есть на этих плоскостях (возле) и внутри куба, где нет чёрного цвета (мне кажется так лучше), а есть серый и пустота. -И тогда лучше уменьшить его размер. (лучше чёрные рёбра, а не грани, как по мне).
Куб более предпочтителен, чем тетраэдр, как по мне- проверил на практике. В некоторых литературных романах чёрный куб является источником зла, но это не так- по себе сужу. Куб- одно из Платоновых тел.

----------

